
MIT’s Introduction to Algorithms, Lecture 16: Greedy Algorithms - Anon84
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/mit-introduction-to-algorithms-part-eleven/
======
wmf
Greedy algorithms? Didn't they cause the financial crisis?

~~~
spx2
wtf ?

~~~
fp
The joke wasn't _too_ bad, was it?

